# Ipad et réseau d'ecole



## jojo57 (27 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

Voici mon souci. j'ai un ipad 2 et je capte le signal wifi de mon ecole. Hors lorsque je vais dans les reglages pour le selectionner il apparait dans les reglages de mon ipad je le selectionne mais l'icone n'apparait pas en haut a gauche a coté du mot ipad. Je suis aller voir le gestionnaire de reseau de l'ecole et il me dit qu'il faut un systeme pc ou un truc dans le genre. J'avoue qu'exposer mon probleme dans les grandes lignes craint car vous allez manquer d'info pour me repondre. Je m'y connais pas trop en truc reseau etc....
est ce que quelqu'un aurai une solution ou une piste au moins?
Merci a tous...


----------



## Gwen (27 Septembre 2011)

C'est juste que le gestionnaire du réseau de ton école est un branque.

Il n'y connait rien et ne sait pas correctement sécuriser un réseau WIFI. Du coup, il utilise surement des technologie de microsoft qui ne fonction que avec Microsoft.

Lamentable 

Quand tu es connecté, as tu essayé de lancer safari, si oui, que t'affiche t-il ?


----------



## jojo57 (27 Septembre 2011)

merci de ta reponse. Quand je lance safari il me dis soit qu'il est pas connecté a internet soit une page blanche s'affiche demandant un identifiant et mot de passe avec au dessus ecrit www.apple.com (normal c'est ma fenetre de lancement sur safari je pense)


----------



## jojo57 (28 Septembre 2011)

petit up....


----------

